# FragCave $10 Frag Long Weekend Super Sale



## FragCave

FragCave $10 Frag Long Weekend Super Sale
Walk in special only

Over 500 frags to choose from!!!

The first 10 customers that purchase 10 frags will get 5 free (your pick) each day&#8230;so first 10 on Friday, first 10 on Saturday, and first 10 on Sunday.

20% off all other corals!

Starts Friday July 31st - Sunday August 2nd 9PM
24 Wilfred Ave, Toronto

Questions? Call Alex 416-825-6802

http://www.fragcave.com


----------



## fesso clown




----------



## PaulF757

fesso clown said:


>


hS is right, but must u always pick the days I'm flying? Jeeeezzzz.


----------



## loonie

PaulF757 said:


> hS is right, but must u always pick the days I'm flying? Jeeeezzzz.


Yes, why why choose a long weekend, am in Chicago this weekend.


----------



## notclear

You have a long weekend this week? Lucky you


----------



## FragCave

fesso clown said:


>


Lol



PaulF757 said:


> hS is right, but must u always pick the days I'm flying? Jeeeezzzz.


You you choose to fly when Im doing something like this



loonie said:


> Yes, why why choose a long weekend, am in Chicago this weekend.


if it helps I can extend till Monday



notclear said:


> You have a long weekend this week? Lucky you


Yes Lucky you


----------



## notclear

Are zoas frags the majority in the sale? What time the sale starts on Friday? If I come, I want to be one of the first 10


----------



## FragCave

notclear said:


> Are zoas frags the majority in the sale? What time the sale starts on Friday? If I come, I want to be one of the first 10


Albert I would say yes but still lots of other frags like Favias, torches, Hammers,Ricordeas and a lot of the zoas are designers to mention a few..Ultra Rastas, Blue Hornets, Blue Macaws, Supergirls, YBR, AOG, Purple Death, Nuclear Green, Cosmic Rain ETC and of course SPS.....


----------



## notclear

What time you open for business on Friday?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FragCave

notclear said:


> What time you open for business on Friday?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Albert 11:00am My lights come up at 9:30am so by 11:00am they should be open..


----------



## notclear

Are those zoas/palys you mentioned in the 10 frags for $100 list?


----------



## FragCave

notclear said:


> Are those zoas/palys you mentioned in the 10 frags for $100 list?


Yes Albert


----------



## reefjunkie86

This is awesome I have never made it out to see you but hopefully I can make it for this great deal.


----------



## notclear

You won't be disappointed.


----------



## silent1mezzo

Bah! I wish I was around this weekend.


----------



## reefjunkie86

notclear said:


> You won't be disappointed.


Great looking forward it.


----------



## fesso clown




----------



## FragCave

reefjunkie86 said:


> This is awesome I have never made it out to see you but hopefully I can make it for this great deal.


This is great time to come I will see you around then....



silent1mezzo said:


> Bah! I wish I was around this weekend.


Thats too bad



reefjunkie86 said:


> Great looking forward it.


See you soon..

Jeff thats hilarious you should be GTAA Animator


----------



## deeznutz

Sound like a crazy sale you have here Alex. I'd love to come this weekend.

Any chance we can get some picks of whats up for grabs?

Thanks

-deez


----------



## sLAsh

I am also hoping to make my first trip to see you this weekend. 
I will leave the sps for those that are better equipped than I for dealing with them but hope to get a few other things


----------



## TBemba

I'd like to make the trip as well but working Friday. Do you do pre-orders? Will there be a wrist band policy?


----------



## FragCave

deeznutz said:


> Sound like a crazy sale you have here Alex. I'd love to come this weekend.
> 
> Any chance we can get some picks of whats up for grabs?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> -deez


Hi Deeez Ill try to get some pics today if I have time...



sLAsh said:


> I am also hoping to make my first trip to see you this weekend.
> I will leave the sps for those that are better equipped than I for dealing with them but hope to get a few other things


Thats great Ill see you around!!


----------



## FragCave

TBemba said:


> I'd like to make the trip as well but working Friday. Do you do pre-orders? Will there be a wrist band policy?


Preorders would not be fair to everyone and I wont have a wrist band policy, I would say first come first serve.
Giving the fact that everyone say is going to come and reality is that not everyone would I will just serve whoever comes first, for me this hobby is base in honesty and good relationships so Im sure everyone that comes will leave happy.


----------



## fesso clown

My posts was a bit of a joke, Frag Cave is in Alex's home. There will not be any mad rush, it will be completely civilized but I am bringing a taser just in case.


----------



## Taipan




----------



## Taipan

fesso clown said:


> My posts was a bit of a joke, Frag Cave is in Alex's home. There will not be any mad rush, it will be completely civilized but I am bringing a taser just in case.


----------



## FragCave

fesso clown said:


> My posts was a bit of a joke, Frag Cave is in Alex's home. There will not be any mad rush, it will be completely civilized but I am bringing a taser just in case.


Lol bring wallet prove pants too so don't spend all your money



Taipan said:


>


Too funny Red


----------



## fireangel

darn it, would be my luck i work till 3pm friday. hopefully there is still some good stuff by the time i get there! 
I was at Alex's place last week and he has some crazy pieces right now! I can almost guarantee the sale pieces are going to be insane pieces!


----------



## sig

Jeff, you made my day 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig

Taipan said:


>


what you have to do with the this dance? is me mistaken or there is your face in crowd : It is from Georgia 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Taipan

I'm everywhere.....and nowhere at the same time.  I travel and get around apparently.


----------



## Bullet

Taipan said:


> I'm everywhere.....and nowhere at the same time.  I travel and get around apparently.


It's what "he does" and we thank him for his services !!


----------



## twobytwo

Forgive me if this question is inappropriate... The buy 10 get 5 is very generous! but I don't think I need 15 frags at the moment - can I team up with someone?


----------



## FragCave

One more day guys...... some general shots...cant take pics of each one..


----------



## matti2uude

I just want to make sure that it's starting at 5pm Friday?

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## FragCave

matti2uude said:


> I just want to make sure that it's starting at 5pm Friday?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


It is going to start at 11:00am till 8:30pm


----------



## reefjunkie86

Omg I'm drooling. This is going to be epic.


----------



## sig

run people, run to get in line.

I was driving by yesterday at night and seen a few tents with guys camping there making a number list....

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## FragCave

reefjunkie86 said:


> Omg I'm drooling. This is going to be epic.


 is going to be fun...



sig said:


> run people, run to get in line.
> 
> I was driving by yesterday at night and seen a few tents with guys camping there making a number list....


lol Greg you are a funny guy...Russian funny that is not the same


----------



## notclear

Just came back, picked up some nice stuff for cheap. Thanks Alex.


----------



## reefjunkie86

I was hoping to sneak out of work to swing by today. Hopefully I could still make it. 😔


----------



## sig

reefjunkie86 said:


> I was hoping to sneak out of work to swing by today. Hopefully I could still make it. &#128532;


don't hope. just do it. many pieces left

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## reefjunkie86

sig said:


> don't hope. just do it. many pieces left


Believe me if I can I'm going too. Too good of a deal to pass up.


----------



## sLAsh

Went today and found many nice frags. Can't wait to see then in my tank


----------



## TBemba

So you're open at 11 am. It's 1hr 40 min to your address. Only 135 km. so I need to getup and on the road by 9 am.


----------



## darkangel66n

Thanks Alex. The frags look great Please thank your wife for the samosas as well.


----------



## fireangel

awesome visit as always! there was so many nice frags to choose from! by the time i was done i was telling Alex to pick them for me... 
well worth the drive for any one thinking of going and the frags are extremely generous considering the price!
I will try to get some pictures up tomorrow when things start to open more.
thank you again good sir!


----------



## fesso clown

Thanks Alex. Amazing deals as always brother. 

And thanks to you too Red for breakfast!


----------



## FragCave

Thanks to every single one of you for coming and supporting Fragcave, it was great to see you guys today also some new faces.
Enjoy the frags and let them grow till you need an upgrade...thanks again and Im glad that I can help build your reefs "One frag at the time"..
...Greg got 25 frags today can you believe it? (Greg= SIG)


----------



## fireangel

Wow. I can believe it. I mean between my dad and me we got 24. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taipan

fesso clown said:


> Thanks Alex. Amazing deals as always brother.
> 
> And thanks to you too Red for breakfast!


"Breakfast" - the most important meal of the day.....


----------



## sLAsh

There were somosa's too. How many did I need to buy to get those


----------



## matti2uude

Thanks again it was great!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## teemee

Thanks Alex, as always the visit was well worth the trip - aside from your bubbly self, your passion and enthusiasm about the hobby, and letting me practice my crappy spanish  Still lots of really nice frags to be had for those who couldn't make it on Friday (I was there Friday night).
Sorry to have missed some of you guys, it would have been nice to catch up. Especially with SIG!  
¡Hasta la proxima!


----------



## goobafish

Up way too early on a Saturday, looks like its a good chance to swing by and see some awesome coral.


----------



## sig

FragCave said:


> Thanks to every single one of you for coming and supporting Fragcave, it was great to see you guys today also some new faces.
> Enjoy the frags and let them grow till you need an upgrade...thanks again and Im glad that I can help build your reefs "One frag at the time"..
> ...Greg got 25 frags today can you believe it? (Greg= SIG)


but I missed samosas  and what about Red with breakfast 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Taipan

"Breakfast" was the liquid variety....quasi complex carbohydrates that include wheat, barley, and hops. You probably saw bottles of "Breakfast" in front of the main Display.


----------



## goobafish

Got there early today and loved the displays. Took home some wonderful stuff.


----------



## amps

Anything left after you guys have pillaged the poor fellow? I'm thinking about heading out tomorrow.

What time are you gonna start letting people in?


----------



## deeznutz

Hey Alex, it was good to see you again after quite some time. I wish I had more time to chat with you about your whole operation. It was a busy morning rush. Your systems look great. 

All my frags are doing well, what a great sale event you held. 

Looking forward to visiting the cave again.

BTW Red was there? I never introduced myself, my apologizes.

-dan


----------



## reefjunkie86

Hey Alex is there still a good selection?


----------



## FragCave

goobafish said:


> Got there early today and loved the displays. Took home some wonderful stuff.


Great pictures!!!!!! thanks for sharing



amps said:


> Anything left after you guys have pillaged the poor fellow? I'm thinking about heading out tomorrow.
> 
> What time are you gonna start letting people in?


Still left some nice pieces I would say but mostly zoas and palys, 11:00am anyone is welcome



deeznutz said:


> Hey Alex, it was good to see you again after quite some time. I wish I had more time to chat with you about your whole operation. It was a busy morning rush. Your systems look great.
> 
> All my frags are doing well, what a great sale event you held.
> 
> Looking forward to visiting the cave again.
> 
> BTW Red was there? I never introduced myself, my apologizes.
> 
> -dan


Dan thanks for coming Im glad you are happy with your frags and comeback anytime..Red was the first person in the morning having liquid breakfast..



reefjunkie86 said:


> Hey Alex is there still a good selection?


Still few nice frags I would say...


----------



## Taipan

deeznutz said:


> .....
> 
> BTW Red was there? I never introduced myself, my apologizes.....
> 
> -dan


Hi there. I was the fellow that was sitting at the bottom of the stairs gawking at Alex's display tank as others were making their picks and purchases. I wasn't there too long. I wanted to make sure Alex had a hand(s) just in case. Alex had everything under control


----------



## aquaticlog

Awesome deal. Alex, you should make this an annual event and give it a super catchy name, this way we can all plan our vacation around this.


----------



## jeprox

Hi alex, thanks for the frags and nice meeting you. 

I concur in making this an annual event, unless you could make it a couple of times a year.

Thanks man!


----------



## FragCave

aquaticlog said:


> Awesome deal. Alex, you should make this an annual event and give it a super catchy name, this way we can all plan our vacation around this.


Thank bud I will make this even twice a year and every time will be better.



jeprox said:


> Hi alex, thanks for the frags and nice meeting you.
> 
> I concur in making this an annual event, unless you could make it a couple of times a year.
> 
> Thanks man!


You are very welcome and enjoy the frags...


----------



## FragCave

Hi guys 
Watch the video to see who was the $50 gift certificate winner for the summer long weekend sale at Fragcave!!! CONGRATS to the winner!!!!

Would appreciate any feedback you might have on the sale over on our Facebook page!.

https://www.facebook.com/fragcave


----------



## PaulF757

For the next sale can we plan it before the 11th of the month so i can put in my flying bid to have that weekend off.


----------



## Mikeylikes

I wasn't around either! 

Missed out big time it appears ....


----------



## reefjunkie86

I missed out as well, I tried to do everything I could to make it but nothing was working in my favor. Hopefully next time I will make it.


----------



## darkangel66n

It was well worth the drive and sorry for those of you who were unable to make it. I got three very nice ricordias, a clove polyp, some nice palys and a piece I forget completely what it is.


----------

